# count down timer in keynote



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have an event tonight and I am running the display with keynote. We want to have a countdown clock running to show when its about to start. I have found one video that I can put into keynote as a countdown timer, but it looks, well, it just doesnt fit with the background (Rembrants - Prodigal Son) Google searching has only found what I have already. Anyone know of a good clock/count down timer that you can throw in keynote that might fit closer to the style of the picture below?


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I ran into a similar problem last year, and since my time didn't need to include seconds, I just built in to the slide a 5 minute, 4, 3, 2 minute and then 60 seconds, 30, 10 seconds and the a starting text element and then just set the transition times accordingly. Choose a nice font that fits with the image and subject of the presentation and off you go. 

Now if you know how to have it start at a specific time of day, that would be even better. 

Z.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Have a look at Free Keynote countdown timer Keynote which will probably take you to iPresentee - Keynote Countdown Timer or maybe
https://store3.esellerate.net/store...x?s=STR1240724499&pc=&page=OnePageCatalog.htm


----------

